# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Recycling Packing Materials

## rmcdaniel@akag

Hey all,
So I work for a fairly large art gallery in NYS. I've been tasked with figuring out best recycling habits for our used packing materials.
A lot of us art handlers are artist ourselves and take as much "scrap" of things as possible but there is so much.
Things like our "purple" crates, coated with special temperature controlling paint (from what I'm told) can not be recycled, our poly sheeting (we're told) cannot be recycled with regular plastic, same with our Coroplast. Ethafoam, Volara, ect.
Does anyone have any information on better practices, maybe materials that are more recyclable that your institution uses? Articles, research into this subject?
Any help would be greatly appreciated and I can share my findings in this group if anyone is interested.
Thank you!

----------

